# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  w3000 китайский

## Q654321

Ко всему прочему, w3000 китайский http://china-mobi.ru/component/virtu...00-tv-htc.html  обладает и такими современными функциями связи, как доступ к скоростному беспроводному Интернету. Соединение с Интернетом, в сочетании предустановленными на телефоне клиентами Фейсбука и различных мессенджеров делает общение с друзьями, знакомыми или коллегами по работе ещё полнее и интереснее. Китайский w3000 очень расширяет коммуникативные возможности владельца.

----------


## -Scorp-

а вы это с какой целью написали? с рекламной?
видел я такое, раньше он назывался Sony Ericsson w3000.
поступил на ремонт после пары падений со сдохшем сенсорным экраном.
замучился я экран искать к нему, нашел за 500р., перепаял - работает.
отсюда вывод что надёжность что ремонтопригодность таких аппаратов сомнительна (ИМХО конечно)

----------

